# Ordered cycle from board sponsors



## jmorrison (May 14, 2010)

I placed my order this morning, and used board sposors for everything.  I will document everything here, to give some feedback, and let the other members know how it goes.  Prince, if there is anything in this thread that I should remove, just let me know.

Order was from napsgear.  They have been well recommended, and their prices were reasonable.  The order process was easy, with Western Union being the mode of payment.

The order was for at the prices listed:

2 x GP Methan 10 (dianabol)          $46.00 
2 x GP Test Cyp 250                     $72.00 
2 x GP T3 (Trijodthyronin, Cytomel) $20.00 
1 x GP Clomiphene (Clomid)            $15.00 
1 x GP Nolva (Nolvadex)                $16.00 

The total was $194.00, which while not the cheapest out there, was markedly better than WP.  Although the added cost of shipping and Western Union drove the price up another 50 dollars.

I ordered my pins through cheappinz, and although they were dirt cheap, the flat rate shipping was a little ridiculous.  Oh well, still not horrible.

I am now waiting on them to pick up payment, and I will update the thread as the cycle progresses.


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2010)




----------



## nd2bhge (May 14, 2010)

how do you guys like gp, have you used it before?


----------



## yuyigear (May 15, 2010)

Are you in US?


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2010)

the problem with nolva is, yeah its cheaper, but the price goes up with shipping and WU


----------



## jmorrison (May 15, 2010)

Yeah Juggy, and it makes mexgear look pretty good with their pricing and shipping.  Western Union cost me 23 bucks, and then shipping was 25, so I would need to run the numbers, but I think mex would have been cheaper.

Yes I am in the US.


----------



## FMJ (May 15, 2010)

I paid almost that much for just test cyp and it was 200, not 250 so you're still very ahead of the game. Nice. As for pinz.. I like researchsupply.net. A little cheaper and the pinz are just as good.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I paid almost that much for just test cyp and it was 200, not 250 so you're still very ahead of the game. Nice. As for pinz.. I like researchsupply.net. A little cheaper and the pinz are just as good.



Yep, that's where I get my pins from.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 15, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I placed my order this morning, and used board sposors for everything. I will document everything here, to give some feedback, and let the other members know how it goes. Prince, if there is anything in this thread that I should remove, just let me know.
> 
> Order was from napsgear. They have been well recommended, and their prices were reasonable. The order process was easy, with Western Union being the mode of payment.
> 
> ...


 looks good
yea WU does get ya for some loot


----------



## weldingman (May 15, 2010)

I love naps been useing them awhile know , products seem good some over dosed some under, but a reliable source, everytime I order it takes excatly 14 days to get to me, everytime so far, yes The GP product is good love there abombs, big pumps and strength, I stay pumped all day on that shit at only 50mgs but split morning and night, will raise soon to 100mgs ed, naps is g2g in my book.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 15, 2010)

A-bombs?


----------



## pimprn (May 15, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I love naps been useing them awhile know , products seem good some over dosed some under, but a reliable source, everytime I order it takes excatly 14 days to get to me, everytime so far, yes The GP product is good love there abombs, big pumps and strength, I stay pumped all day on that shit at only 50mgs but split morning and night, will raise soon to 100mgs ed, naps is g2g in my book.



I thought you also loved there dbol? Is it as good as British Dispensory dbols? i want to buy some thats why im asking which ones i should get BD dbols or GP dbols.


----------



## jmorrison (May 19, 2010)

Update as of the 19th.  

Naps just sent me my shipment confirmation number.  5 days from order to ship, but I placed on a friday and they didnt pickup till monday, so really more like 3 days.

Cheappinz still has me at "processing".  So the complex western union transaction so far is smoother than the credit card purchase.


----------



## yuyigear (May 19, 2010)

Awesome. Keep us posted....

I ordered some clomid from them, but it still hasnt shipped. I updated the payment info the day before yesterday. I will keep you posted as well.


----------



## Flathead (May 19, 2010)

Good info, give us the end results.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 19, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Update as of the 19th.
> 
> Naps just sent me my shipment confirmation number. 5 days from order to ship, but I placed on a friday and they didnt pickup till monday, so really more like 3 days.
> 
> Cheappinz still has me at "processing". So the complex western union transaction so far is smoother than the credit card purchase.


 Bro just so ya know youll get your order before your done bein processed at Cheappinz its just how they roll bro


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2010)

Mexgear is expensive!


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2010)

Saney said:


> Mexgear is expensive!



not really.


----------



## all4show (May 20, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Update as of the 19th.
> 
> Naps just sent me my shipment confirmation number.  5 days from order to ship, but I placed on a friday and they didnt pickup till monday, so really more like 3 days.
> 
> Cheappinz still has me at "processing".  So the complex western union transaction so far is smoother than the credit card purchase.



So did you go to a westenr union office and use cash or use a visa card?  Which shipping did you use for napsgear?  And you are in the US?


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

Prince said:


> not really.



It's not? It looked like Naps was cheaper to me.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

pins are free . . you have a free needle exchange service in your town?


----------



## jmorrison (May 20, 2010)

Nope.  In fact if I was to purchase pins in this piddlyfuck town, everyone in the city limits would know I was a heroin addict within 15 minutes.

They were pretty cheap anyway.

Saney, I still haven't ran the numbers, but I believe the mexgear would have been about the same price since I believe they provide free shipping.


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

well for the first two vials of Test C for example will cost you about 60$ a piece, but everything past that will be savings. a third vial would be only 36$.. so if you buy enough Test for two cycles each time.. you save. but w/e

Free shipping is nice when you only need 1 thing or so. but in a bulkier purchase, Naps seems to prevail.. at least to me anyway.

But i'm just a fat POS! with tits


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)




----------



## jmorrison (May 24, 2010)

Pins arrived today.  Neat packaging, nothing else to report.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 24, 2010)

I got my second order from Mexgear.  Each took only four days.  As a rookie in this interesting hobby, I'm curious as to what are the chances of getting fake gear from a place like Mexgear.  Everything comes in boxes that are shrink wrapped.  Does that mean anything at all?


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 24, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I got my second order from Mexgear. Each took only four days. As a rookie in this interesting hobby, I'm curious as to what are the chances of getting fake gear from a place like Mexgear. Everything comes in boxes that are shrink wrapped. Does that mean anything at all?


 

Nah bro, anyone can get hold of a shrink wrapping machine, some family members of mine hada business and had one.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 24, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> Nah bro, anyone can get hold of a shrink wrapping machine, some family members of mine hada business and had one.



Shit, then for all I know I'm pinning straight cotton seed oil, or worse.  It's such bullshit that an adult American can't embark on his or her own healthcare plan, particularly when it's self motivated and financed.  Does anyone else here have experience with Mexgear?  I gather NAPS is a dependable source, so maybe that's what I'll do next.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

I cant speak from personal experience bro but I'm sure its fine. Worst case its underdosed or painful as shit from cheap oil. I'm sure youll be ok. I just cant get over somethin here I must see it 5 times a day here. I just got some gear from such sn such are they any good. Why the fuck didnt you ask BEFORE you bought it. Just dont make sense to me bros use your damn brain


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I got my second order from Mexgear.  Each took only four days.  As a rookie in this interesting hobby, I'm curious as to what are the chances of getting fake gear from a place like Mexgear.  Everything comes in boxes that are shrink wrapped.  Does that mean anything at all?



did you get Omega?
OMEGA Products - MexGear


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 24, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I cant speak from personal experience bro but I'm sure its fine. Worst case its underdosed or painful as shit from cheap oil. I'm sure youll be ok. I just cant get over somethin here I must see it 5 times a day here. I just got some gear from such sn such are they any good. Why the fuck didnt you ask BEFORE you bought it. Just dont make sense to me bros use your damn brain



It's not unusual for me to act in advance of thinking -- a lifelong habit that's somehow worked out okay -- but I did,in fact, ask here, a few weeks back when Mexgear.com came on as a forum sponsor.  I liked the fact that I could use a credit card (you no longer can with Mexgear) so I decided what the hell.  I asked again on this thread thinking someone new, and familiar with the company, would read it.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 24, 2010)

Prince said:


> did you get Omega?
> OMEGA Products - MexGear



Yes, Omega Test E, Test C, and Apex Primo.  Sounds like you know something about the subject.


----------



## jmorrison (May 24, 2010)

You sound like you are in the same boat as me.  I researched as much as I could, and naps got good recommendations from some people here that I trust, so I gave it a go.  Only time will tell the wisdom of my choice!


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2010)

How's the service from MexGear?


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Yes, Omega Test E, Test C, and Apex Primo.  Sounds like you know something about the subject.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> How's the service from MexGear?



They were really fast.  Shipped same day they picked-up funds; arrived within five days of placing the order, communication perfect.  By the way, you are one funny s-o-b.  I love the posts between you and The Captain.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> They were really fast. Shipped same day they picked-up funds; arrived within five days of placing the order, communication perfect. By the way, you are one funny s-o-b. I love the posts between you and The Captain.


 Well bro you screwed up now prepare to start recieving endless PMs asking about gay sex theres a reason we dont aknowledge Saney Bro


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 24, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Well bro you screwed up now prepare to start recieving endless PMs asking about gay sex theres a reason we dont aknowledge Saney Bro



Saney who?  Dear Jesus, you are one twisted band of brothers.


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2010)

Feed the TROLL!!


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 1, 2010)

My order came in today from Naps!

Ordered on the 14th, shipped on the 19th, delivered on the 29th (girlfriend didnt see the card in the mailbox).

She sent me pics of it, and I attached them.  Packaging was professional as well as product presentation.

I ran the ISN numbers on all the products against Geneva, and all came back authentic.  Cycle will commence on Friday, June 11th.


***Edit*** I just realized that this looks like a Geneza ad lmao, but it's not!  Naps actually had a pretty extensive line with other manufacturers, I just liked the fact that I could run the numbers back at Geneza, I had heard good things, and the pricing was right, so I went with them.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 1, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> pins are free . . you have a free needle exchange service in your town?



How do you find out if you do?


----------



## cgnapier (Jun 1, 2010)

Jmorrison

hey man thanks for the info. the site wont let me message you yet cuz i dont have enough posts yet..lol im a newbe. But ya man i would like to hear about your gear and the company. i really appreciate the info bro.let me know more when you can. thanks!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> How do you find out if you do?


 
google search demlet!


----------



## BigBoiH (Jun 2, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> pins are free . . you have a free needle exchange service in your town?


LOL I thought this was a sick joke until I just googled it. You gotta admit it sounds like sarcasm........


----------



## BigBoiH (Jun 2, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> How do you find out if you do?


Again I thought this was funnier until I just googled it.........lol


----------



## ersin.konuk (Jun 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I cant speak from personal experience bro but I'm sure its fine. Worst case its underdosed or painful as shit from cheap oil. I'm sure youll be ok. I just cant get over somethin here I must see it 5 times a day here. I just got some gear from such sn such are they any good. Why the fuck didnt you ask BEFORE you bought it. Just dont make sense to me bros use your damn brain



Ya that allways seemed wierd to me too!


----------

